
Turok: Dinosaur Hunter Source Code Discovered - derstander
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONEy_ybKWsg
======
derstander
Unfortunately, there's not a lot of detail.

One interesting comment on the video is: "Wow! Hi Stephen Broumley here (my
name is at the top of the trex.c source code shown in the video) - I coded all
the bosses, cinemas, effects, and a bunch of other systems for Turok back in
the day when I was a young lad! I remember that dev hardware - what a blast
from the past! Thanks so much for sharing!﻿" .

Pretty wild!

